# Selling Fry



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

I heard that some people sell fry. Do you guys think it's ethical? Will the fry be alright to ship or should I only sell fry pick-up only? I just got three clutches of fry from my jacobfriebergis and I was just wondering.


----------



## vegasdays101 (Oct 7, 2006)

I usually wait until they are at least an inch before shipping.


----------



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

Yeah I know I can sell the fish when they get bigger but I was wondering if I could sell the fry now. they are 1 week old. The third clutch were just released today; June 1st


----------



## vegasdays101 (Oct 7, 2006)

LexBubble said:


> I heard that some people sell fry. Do you guys think it's ethical? Will the fry be alright to ship or should I only sell fry pick-up only? I just got three clutches of fry from my jacobfriebergis and I was just wondering.


Yes You can sell them, and you did ask about shipping them.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Generally the larger they are, the more you can get for them. Usually an inch or more is a good size to start selling.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Agreed, 1" is the standard minimum size for most fish. The larger they are better they will travel.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't attempt to ship new fry that small, anyway. You can't use sedation (bag buddies) on them, and you wouldn't make enough off of them to go to the trouble.

It's just easier to sell them or give them away close by, and forego the shipping altogether.

Kim


----------

